# prendre / prise en charge (assumer des frais, une fonction...)



## gavilanblanco

Hola,
Puede alguien decirme que significa exactamente "prise en charge" en español. Gracias


----------



## liseron

Hola,

la "prise en charge" puede ser varias cosas según el contexto:la "toma a cargo", la "acción de hacerse cargo de algo", de encargarse de", o la "asunción " de algo, "el hecho de hacerse responsable de algo".. en fin, espero que te ayude!

un saludo


----------



## mariaibtissam

Hola, también tiene otro significado en el ámbito del transporte. Significa: recogida (de la mercancía)


----------



## Danielo

De acuerdo en que depende del contexto:
Algunas posibilidades son: la responsabilización, el cuidado, la protección.

Saludos


----------



## Heidi22

Hola a todos!!

Ya sé que hay una entrada con este título (aunque es en femenino) pero las soluciones propuestas no me sirven para el contexto.

Aquí os lo pongo y a ver si me podéis ayudar: 

Certains humanitaires sont salariés, mais la plupart partent avec le statut de bénévoles, pris en charge ( voyage, nourriture, etc.) assurés et défrayés le temps de la mission.

¿tiene el sentido de : "los gasto de viaje, comida...corren por cuenta del voluntario"? creo que sí pero no estoy muy segura.

Sin embargo "défrayés" = retribuidos no pega con el contexto, mejor dicho se contradice. ¿Qué opináis?

Merci bien!!!1


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Si los voluntarios son "pris en charge" no tienen que pagar nada. Así que los gastos de viaje y manutención corren por cuenta de la organización.

Défrayés : todos los gastos durante su estancia fuera estarán a cargo de la organización. 

Vamos, que si no cobran, al menos nada tendrán que pagar de su bolsilllo.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## grandluc

hola 
Propongo "libre de contribución" (pris en charge) y "con todos los gastos costeados" (défrayé)


----------



## Heidi22

merci bien de ta réponse!!!


----------



## marianpuyo

Hola,
por favor podeis ayudarme con esta frase?

ces initiatives de proximité, prenant en charge des systèmes de relations concrètes souvent modestes, remettent en cause de manière pratique l'idéologie moderniste

se puede traducir por " estas iniciativas de proximidad que asumen los sistemas de relaciones concretas a menudo modestos,ponen en tela de juicio de manera práctica la ideología modernista

Muchas gracias

Marian


----------



## Tina.Irun

Prende en charge = hacerse cargo.  Asumen, para mí, encaja.
Pondría: "asumen 





> los


 sistemas de relaciones concretas, a menudo modestos,...
Tengo la duda si es modestos o modestas. Me falta una coma aunque parece más lógico "sistemas modestos" que "relaciones modestas".


----------



## marianpuyo

muchiiiisimas gracias Iglesia

Marian


----------



## adrimari

Hola! tengo dudas de estar traduciendo bien esta expresión Adjunto dos ejemplos:
"les conditions d´installation sont telles que la *prise en charge *s´inscrit dans la durée..."

"las condiciones de instalación son tales que *la responsabilidad* se basa en la duración... "

" La démarche ainsi engagée renvoie à une reflexion plus générale sur les objectifs de la *prise en charge au regard notamment* dr l´ameliration de la qualité et par la même de la promotion de la bientaitance pour laquelle des personnels formés en nombre suffisant snt nécessaires"
El método así concebido lleva a una reflexión más general sobre los objetivos de *la toma a cargo* al amparo de la mejora de la calidad y a través de la misma de la promoción del buen trato por el cual las personas formadas y en número suficiente son necesarias.

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Prendre en charge: _correr a cargo de/hacerse cargo de...._

Se utiliza en relación a la garantía de productos por ejemplo.


----------



## adrimari

Sigo sin encontrar una traducción que me satifaga para la expresión *"prise en charge"*
*"Tomar a cargo" *no me parece una expresión correcta en español, agrego otro ejemplo similar al que plantié anteriormente:
*"au regard des pathologies prises en charge"*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo que en los casos que nos expones, *Adrimari*, se trata de *toma de posesión*.


----------



## adrimari

Gracias Victor perez, pero toma de posesión NO se adapta al contexto.
Aguardo alguna otra sugerencia


----------



## Domtom

2) La démarche ainsi engagée renvoie à une reflexion plus générale sur les objectifs de la prise en charge au regard notamment de l’amélioration de la qualité et par la même de la promotion de la bienfaisance pour laquelle des personnels formés en nombre suffisant snt nécessaires".

2) La gestión / trámite / diligencia así cursada remite a una reflexión más general sobre los objetivos de la toma de responsabilidad, particularmente con respecto a la mejora de la calidad y por lo mismo de la promoción de la beneficencia para la cual se hace necesario la formación de personal en número suficiente.

3) au regard des pathologies prises en charge

3) con respecto a las patologías de las que se hace cargo


----------



## totor

adrimari said:


> *"au regard des pathologies prises en charge"*



En este caso, creo que lo que mejor se adapta es *contempladas*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En definitiva prendre en charge es asumir un gasto o una responsabilidad.

Si dices :

- les personnes prises en charge: asistidas Para este significado ver este hilo. Martine (Mod...)
- les frais pris en charge: asumidos por...

- les pathologies prises en charge: a cargo de la Seguridad Social, contempladas por la S.S. (???)

Podrías meterte en las webs oficiales de la Seguridad social, seguro que encuentras la expresión que buscas.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## adrimari

Gracias a todos! entre todas las respuestas algo va a salur.
**** Respuesta a mensaje suprimido. Martine (Mod...)

se refiere a las condiciones de instalación de las personas de edad en centros geriátricos, la duración es el tiempo que están allí


----------



## Jomafer

Cúal sería el significado de la expresión " prise en charge" en este contexto: "Elle lance un appel à la prise en charge collective des problèmes de santé".
Muchas gracias


----------



## Domtom

Jomafer said:


> Elle lance un appel à la prise en charge collective des problèmes de santé.


 
Ella hace un llamamiento al hecho de hacerse cargo colectivamente de los problemas de sanidad.


----------



## Luis Fernando Vélez

SALUT ET MERCI POUR RENTRER DANS MON FORUM...JE VOUS REMERCIE SI VOUS M'AIDEZ AVEC L'IDÉE OU LA TRADUCTION  EN ESPAGNOL DE L'EXPRESSION "pris en charge"....ET JE L'AI TROUVÉ DANS CE CONTEXT "pour caractériser un champ disciplinaire qui, comme la médecin, s'origine surtout a partir de champs professionnels de référence préalablement existants au sein desquels se sont élaborés des savoirs professioneles, savoirs progressivement pris en charge et transformés par le systeme scientifique disciplinairement organisé"


----------



## Domtom

Luis Fernando Vélez said:


> savoirs progressivement pris en charge et transformés par le systeme


 
Mi propuesta:

_saberes_ (1) _de los que el sistema se encarga y transforma progresivamente._
Espera otras propuestas.

----

(1) Quizá sea más correcto _conocimientos_.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Luis Fernando Vélez said:


> SALUT ET MERCI POUR RENTRER DANS MON FORUM...JE VOUS REMERCIE SI VOUS M'AIDEZ AVEC L'IDÉE OU LA TRADUCTION EN ESPAGNOL DE L'EXPRESSION "pris en charge"....ET JE L'AI TROUVÉ DANS CE CONTEXT*E *"pour caractériser un champ disciplinaire qui, comme la médecin*e*, s'origine surtout *à* partir de champs professionnels de référence préalablement existants au sein desquels se sont élaborés des savoirs professionnels, savoirs progressivement pris en charge et transformés par le système scientifique disciplinairement organisé"


 
Otra opción:
"... conocimientos, que de manera progresiva, son _asumidos_ y transformados por el sistema científico disciplinariamente organizado".

Gevy ya indicó en un post anterior las diferentes traducciones posibles.


----------



## Katiamie

Hola a todos, estoy haciendo una taducción y quisiera saber que significa prendre en charge, es un contrato, este es el contexto:

du décret Nº... fixant les conditions et modalités de prise en charge par l'Etat des frais de voyage 
gracias


----------



## Paquita

Significa que el Estado te compensará los gastos de viaje 
L'État prend en charge les frais = los gastos corren a cargo del estado


----------



## GURB

Hola
El sustantivo es= *asunción de gastos*
...condiciones y modalidades de asunción de los gastos de viaje por el Estado.


----------



## yserien

Bravo Gurb, te mereces un 10/10.!!
*asunción**.*
 (Del lat. _assumptĭo, -ōnis_).
* 1.     * f. Acción y efecto de asumir

Diccionario de la RAE


----------



## aura006

Hola !

Necesito traducir esto en español : "les objectifs de la congrégation, dans la prise en charge de l'orphelinat, sont : ...". Como puedo traducir "prise en charge" en este contexto ?

Muchas gracias

Un saludo


----------



## 7espejos

En el contexto de las instalaciones de una empresa (XXX) en las que se imparten cursos.

¿Qué es "le déjeuner est prix en charge par XXX au sein de son restaurant inter-entreprise"?
 
Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## marcoszorrilla

La comida corre a cargo de XXX....


----------



## marcelanda

será "pris en charge"

Correr por cuenta de, pagado por, como dice marcoszorrilla


----------



## 7espejos

Muchas gracias, estará mal escrito.


----------



## jgozalezgil

Quería saber que significa: nous vous signifions notre accord pour la prise en charge du diagnostic et fourniture des equipements


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

jgozalezgil said:


> Quería saber que significa: nous vous signifions notre accord pour la prise en charge du diagnostic et fourniture des equipements


 
EN TRADUCCION LIBRE Y RAPIDA:

Le comunicamos nuestro acuerdo para que se encargue del diagnostico y suministro de equipamientos.

(la palabra diagnostico esta' en el sentido de hacer un levantamiento de las necesidades de equipos)

equipos = equipamientos

Iben Xavier


----------



## jprr

Iben Xavier Lorenzana said:


> EN TRADUCCION LIBRE Y RAPIDA:
> 
> Le comunicamos nuestro acuerdo para que se encargue del diagnostico y suministro de equipamientos.
> 
> (la palabra diagnostico esta' en el sentido de hacer un levantamiento de las necesidades de equipos)
> 
> equipos = equipamientos
> 
> Iben Xavier



para encargarnos  (le vamos a pagar nosotros)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

De acuerdo con *jprr*. El que acepta hacerse cargo de los gastos es el que está hablando.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

TIENEN RAZON  jprr  y Victor. Lei demasiado rapido. Seria entonces:

Le comunicamos nuestro acuerdo para encargarnos del diagnostico y suministro de equipamientos.

Iben Xavier


----------



## maratorres

*Hola a todos,*

*No estoy segura de entender esta fórmula. Este es mi intento, ¿me escapo mucho de la realidad?*

*Gracias de ante mano.*


*Les honoraires seront exigibles et payables par le CLIENT ou l’ACQUÉREUR si prise en charge contractuelle des honoraires par ce dernier, dès le règlement du prix convenu, et ce quelles que soient les conditions de délais d’exécution ou de modalités d’exécution prévues*

*Los honorarios deberán ser abonados por el CLIENTE o el COMPRADOR, si así se ha pactado contractualmente en lo referente al pago del precio convenido, y con las condiciones de plazos de ejecución o modalidades de pago estipuladas. *


----------



## hiwelcome

*Los honorarios deberán ser abonados por el CLIENTE o el COMPRADOR, si así se ha pactado contractualmente en lo referente al pago del precio convenido, y con las condiciones de plazos de ejecución o modalidades de pago estipuladas. 
Los honorarios serán exigibles y pagaderos por el CLIENTE o el ADQUIRENTE si hay una tomada en cuenta  contractual de los honorarios por este último, desde el reglamento del precio convenido, y qualquieres que sean las condiciones de plazos de ejecución o de modalidades previstas de ejecución.​*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tomando lo mejor de cada una de las dos propuestas:

Los honorarios serán exigibles y pagaderos por el CLIENTE o el ADQUIRENTE si este se hiciera contractualmente cargo de ellos, a partir del pago del precio acordado, y ello cualesquiera que sean los plazos o las modalidades de ejecución previstas.

Nota: creo que podemos suprimir la palabra "conditions" del final de la frase sin que afecte al sentido.​


----------



## Danielo

Hola Matrad
Para ser más preciso, en España, en lenguaje coloquial, "manejar a alguien" se utiliza en el sentido de saber tratar a esa persona, saber dirimir con ella; y desde mi punto de vista, la expresión conlleva que la "persona a manejar" sea difícil en uno u otro sentido (difícil de trato, dura negociadora, exigente, caprichosa, etc.)
Es posible decir por tanto que un médico maneja a un paciente difícil, pero no el sentido de una "prise en charge". 
Interesante saber la acepción mejicana en cualquier caso.
Un saludo


----------



## cecelle1

Bonjour!

Dans le cadre d'un défraiement, je dois demander à des invités espagnols de nous fournir une attestation de non prise en charge des frais signée par leur employeur. Ce document certifie que l'employeur ne règlera pas les frais de ces personnes pendant leur séjour chez nous. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas la moindre idée de comment traduire "attestation de non prise en charge des frais".
Alors si vous savez faites moi signe!

Merci d'avance


----------



## CASTELL

Bonjour,

Dans une brochure informative d'une assurance j'ai lu:

_Certificado denegatorio de asunción de gastos _

Je pense que c'est le sens, il faudrait peut-être attendre l'opinion de quelqu'un du monde jur¡dique

Salutations


----------



## cecelle1

Merci beaucoup Castell pour cette aide précieuse. Il me semble que cela correspond bien au sens recherché.


----------



## karima2010

hola 

le comunicamos nuestro acuerdo ,y nos encargamos de los gastos (diagnostico,instalaciones)


----------



## saintest66

Hola a todos
En este exacto sentido está la palabra "asunción" pero aquí más valdría la *responsabilidad*; el quid está en que en la frase francesa se pasaron, probablemente con el fin de usar esta expresión "prise en charge" derivada del ámbito médical, y que por lo tanto suena a algo serio.


----------



## karima2010

"prise en charge " no solamente derivado del ámbito medical pero también de muchos ámbitos por ejemplo "prise en charge totale pour un voyage " y una empresa que se encarga de todos los gastos para una licitacion .


----------



## Abdullah Papur

hola, tengo una duda con una frase...   

El texto afirma que el Estado se ha gasta 2.000 millones en planes de reactivación... y dice 

- N’aurait-il pas été plus efficace et souhaitable d’allouer cet argent directement aux victimes des crédits subprimes et *prendre en charge* leur montant par
l’État ?

¿cómo se podría traducir?    

- ¿No habría sido más eficaz y deseable asignar ese dinero directamente a las víctimas de los préstamos subprime y que el estado se hiciese cargo de su importe?  

no me cuadra nada, jejej     

Bueno, muchísimas gracias.


----------



## GURB

Hola


> - ¿No habría sido más eficaz y deseable asignar ese dinero directamente a  las víctimas de los préstamos subprime y que el estado se hiciese cargo  de su importe?


 Me parece satisfactorio.
Un saludo


----------



## Johnsyncrony

Hola vngo una vez más con esta expresión, que me confunde. Agradezco su ayuda de antemano.

El texto es sobre la endometriosis y basicamente es descripción de la enfermedad y que debe hacerse para prevenirla. Las frases que me dan trabajo son:

*Prise en charge de l'endométriose y prise en charge thérapeutique.*

Con la primera intenté cuidados para la endometriosis, pero al hacer una busqueda del término en internet no obtengo muchos resultados.
otro por el que me inclino pero no estoy seguro es: tratamiento de la endometriosis

Con la segunda se me ocurrre cuidado terapeutico.


----------



## quethibum

*NUEVA PREGUNTA* ​Hola a todos:

¿Cómo traducir "prendre en charge" en esta oración?
"Ne sont pas concernés les collaborateurs *pris en charge *par une caisse de prévoyance".
¿En este caso podría ser algo así como "que cotizan"? (los colaboradores que cotizan...) Se pierde un poco la idea de estar bajo la protección de esa caja/fondo (la caja corre a cargo del colaborador, pero no se me ocurre cómo decirlo sin voltear la frase).
¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## totor

Yo diría 'que están cubiertos', quethibum, pero espera otras opciones.

Creo que 'cobertura' es también una opción que vendría bien para la consulta anterior a la tuya, la de Johnsyncrony:


Johnsyncrony said:


> Prise en charge de l'endométriose y prise en charge thérapeutique.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Coincido con Totor. Aquí hay varias opciones de traducción: Traducción prise en charge dans le español | Diccionario francés | Reverso. Pero la idea de "cobertura" es la que encaja mejor, a mi parecer.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Aparte "que están cubiertos", otra posibilidad sería "...los colaboradores atendidos por..."


----------



## quethibum

Eso me suena bien, ¡gracias a los tres!


----------



## totor

Ojo Tina que el participio


Tina.Irun said:


> atendidos


a mi modo de ver, tiene una connotación más comercial. Me suena más a 'atender a clientes'.

En ese caso, tal vez sería mejor 'que se atienden por'.

Pero repito, es mi opinión.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

La idea de "atención" destacada por Tina es muy importante. Pero coincido otra vez con Totor. La idea de "estar cubierto por XXX" significa que "me atiendo por XXX", que recibo cuidados y tratamientos por XXX -pero no es XXX quien directamente me atiende, cuida o trata. Recibo dichas atenciones por pertenecer/estar afiliado a XXX.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Estoy de acuerdo en  que la mejor opción aquí  es "están cubiertos por" ya que hablamos de una "cobertura". por una caja.
"Atender" se utiliza más en otros contextos.


----------

